
Win3mu Part 1 –Why I’m writing a Windows 3 Emulator - franzb
https://medium.com/@CantabileApp/win3mu-part-1-why-im-writing-a-16-bit-windows-emulator-2eae946c935d#.7t2t23m42
======
jsnell
Discussion from a few weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12529846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12529846)

